# Tax Return for non-resident?



## graham77 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello,

If I obtained a NIF for non-residents in 2012 for the purpose of purchasing property, is it required to complete a tax return if no property has been purchased in the interim (i.e. "nothing to declare")?

Kind regards,
Graham.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

'If yo're wondering why no one has replied, it might help if you say which country.


----------



## graham77 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ah yes, it's Portugal.

I mistook the whole section as one dedicated to that country....

Cheers,
Alex.


----------

